

Spotify-Git Commit Messages - primis
https://github.com/primis/gitspot

======
primis
While writing some code, I often found myself listening to Spotify radio. This
little script I wrote works with Spotify Linux Beta. It lets you commit your
code with your currently playing spotify track as your commit message.
Hopefully you'll enjoy it as much as I have!

